# Good idea



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2013)

Ron Finley: A guerilla gardener in South Central LA - YouTube


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Awesome*

I think that is pretty darn cool.

What a idea if people could grasp it.


----------



## steve md (Jun 12, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Ron Finley: A guerilla gardener in South Central LA - YouTube



great speech thanks for sharing it


----------

